# Diff Bay oils



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Sep 28, 2014)

Which bay essential oil is most like bay rum (old spice smelling)? I see there are different bays. There is Pimenta racemosa and Laurus nobilis


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 28, 2014)

Pimenta Racemosa


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Sep 28, 2014)

Isn't old spice cloves and sandalwood? It's not bay rum. The traditional bay rum is made by steeping the west indies bay leaves in rum, along with cloves and other spices.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 28, 2014)

wetshavingproducts said:
			
		

> Isn't old spice cloves and sandalwood? It's not bay rum.



I agree, Old Spice (which is one of my hubby's favorites) is not bay rum. In case anyone is interested, I found the scent notes for Old Spice on the Fragrantica site and bay is absent from the list: 

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Shulton-Company/Old-Spice-Original-14746.html


And here is a fun and entertaining history of Bay Rum that I found today (complete with a recipe for Bay Rum aftershave)

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2010/01/21/diy-bay-rum-aftershave/


IrishLass


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Sep 29, 2014)

Well the Bay Rum FO I got from WSP smells like it to me.  I am getting away from FO and using only EO. I found a recipe that included bay and lime and clove.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Sep 29, 2014)

SozoArtisanSoaps said:


> Well the Bay Rum FO I got from WSP smells like it to me.  I am getting away from FO and using only EO. I found a recipe that included bay and lime and clove.



That one smells more like anise or black licorice than bay rum to me.


----------

